# Rear ribbed panel



## Yancey60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas where you can find the ribbed panel that goes in between tail lights on 65GTO someone gave me a part number at the parts place,as of now they have none and have no idea when or if they will be made again. Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There's a bunch of guys waiting/looking for that very same panel. Good Luck.....


----------

